# Whizzer Huffy 90



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 16, 2016)

So here it is, the huffy 90 I found Thursday night. 

Serial number 8H-1948

Factory J motor, factory rear notched fender, thick fork struts, WD front hub and bent crank arm.

This is definitely a huffy 90 but is not like the others I've seen.

After a lot of tweaking, it does run.

Looks like original blue paint with red repaint

Love that seat, cool old sheep skin cover. 

Has anyone else seen one of these with a j motor?

Tyler






































After a week worth of Cleaning, tuning, readjusting etc....This whip is back to life.

[video=youtube_share;XNbUwuxFVRo]https://youtu.be/XNbUwuxFVRo[/video]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Jan 16, 2016)

Very kool. what's the motor serial No. ? The exhaust manifold is H tho. the J's had an aluminum manifold. the echo pipe will eventually crack the H manifold. The aluminum can take more vibration than the cast iron.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 16, 2016)

bricycle said:


> Very kool. what's the motor serial No. ? The exhaust manifold is H tho. the J's had an aluminum manifold. the echo pipe will eventually crack the H manifold. The aluminum can take more vibration than the cast iron.




Ill have to look when I'm back at the shop. Definitely a J. And the huffy is dated '48

Everyone says these came out in '50?

Well why would a '50 Huffy 90 have a H motor and my '48 have a J motor? There just isn't enough examples to compare.

I even wonder what this was badged as. I'm thinking of adding a Dixie flyer badge. 

The "1950 huffy 90"





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 16, 2016)

Serial is J-238350


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Jan 16, 2016)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> Serial is J-238350
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




thanks, saddle is Whizzer issue too


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 16, 2016)

bricycle said:


> thanks, saddle is Whizzer issue too




Yeah I noticed that. Is it just me that can't find anything on Huffy 90's? 

All I've seen is that one from Mikey bike garage


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Jan 16, 2016)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> Yeah I noticed that. Is it just me that can't find anything on Huffy 90's?
> 
> All I've seen is that one from Mikey bike garage
> 
> ...




I can't either.  Here is what manifold looks like.


----------



## Whizzerick (Jan 17, 2016)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> Well why would a '50 Huffy 90 have a H motor and my '48 have a J motor? There just isn't enough examples to compare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Because the bicycle and the Whizzer kit were not sold as a 'package' but rather assembled by the dealer or customer... This bicycle could have been is stock for a while before it was 'married' to it's kit.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 17, 2016)

But the frame is different than a standard huffy frame, fenders are different, crank, hubs, fork spokes, seat...

Nothing would have been left from an original huffy bicycle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 17, 2016)

Whizzerick said:


> Because the bicycle and the Whizzer kit were not sold as a 'package' but rather assembled by the dealer or customer... This bicycle could have been is stock for a while before it was 'married' to it's kit.




But the frame is different than a standard huffy frame, fenders are different, crank, hubs, fork spokes, seat...

Nothing would have been left from an original huffy bicycle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whizzerick (Jan 17, 2016)

My post may have been confusing. 

What I'm saying is that your Model 90 may have been IN STOCK at a Huffman dealer for quite some time before a customer bought it and THEN installed a Whizzer kit...
NO Model 90 (or WZ for that matter) came out of the Huffman factory with a Whizzer kit installed.

Here is a page from the June 1948 American Bicyclist:

You can clearly see that the bike pictured is fitted with an H motor for the ad, although they were out of production at the time (1948)...
Hence after '48,  the installation of J kits or even 300 or 700 kits would be very possible also...


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 17, 2016)

Whizzerick said:


> My post may have been confusing.
> 
> What I'm saying is that your Model 90 may have been IN STOCK at a Huffman dealer for quite some time before a customer bought it and THEN installed a Whizzer kit...
> NO Model 90 (or WZ for that matter) came out of the Huffman factory with a Whizzer kit installed.
> ...




Great information and thanks for the ad. This is exactly what I was looking for. Thank you!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 17, 2016)

Because Thecabe serves as a great database for future Whizzer curious folks, I'm going to post what Mr. Quenton Guenther (Whizzer whiz) said about this machine.

"A few comments about your bike. Carter carburetor doesn't use a sediment bowl. Both Tillotson carburetors use the sediment bowl, but not version on your bike. Original uses a thick wire bracket to hold glass in place whereas the later generic version used the wide strap mount for the glass. One control has flat blade screws and the other has phillips screws holding them in place. There is a exhaust pipe mounting bracket that clamps the pipe to the bottom motor mount to secure it.


Your bike looks 99.99% correct, and is very, very, very, very, very rare. It should be worth a lot more than the average Whizzer because of the rarity.  I have seen many of the rare Whizzers, including the Ambassador, Specials, Cycle truck, and even the final prototypes [20" with Banana seat, etc], but other than pictures I haven't actually viewed one. Did I mention about your bike being very rare?"



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 19, 2016)

After a week worth of Cleaning, tuning, readjusting etc....This whip is back to life.

[video=youtube_share;XNbUwuxFVRo]https://youtu.be/XNbUwuxFVRo[/video]


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Mar 5, 2016)

That sounds great! Wonderful find love the patina of it!


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Mar 19, 2016)

Did you end up selling this bike to someone or are you keeping it?


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Mar 19, 2016)

In my collection, makes three whizzers for me now. Don is my grandfather. Made a tribute to him. 














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Mar 20, 2016)

Wow very sharp! This gives me an idea for my Whizzer that I'm doing for my grandfather!


----------



## MaxGlide (Mar 29, 2016)

THAT is 69 kinds of AWESOME!


----------

